# British Watches



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As my collection of older watches grows, I notice that quite a few of them were British or at least made in the UK.

A renewed spark of interest in my British-made watches was triggered in me by a musical documentary yesterday evening on BBC4 about the Sheffield steel industry, where I was moved to think about the decline of traditional British manufacturing and engineering, particularly since the end of the 1960s.

I would therefore be most interested to hear about, and see pictures of, member's mechanical British-made watches - with some advice as to what models to look out for that have particular merit.

In my collection I have mechanical British-made wrist/pocket watches under the brand names of Smiths, Ingersoll, Timex, Westclox, and Everite (I think that last name is a British product) but I am sure there must be other British-made brands out there as well.

All help gratefully received.


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

I'll start with two I like Thomas Russell Liverpool and JW Benson London.

I'll add pics when photo bucket works....grrrr.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My one and only British watch - a Smith's "Made In England", given to my grandfather in 1964 on his retirement after 45 years service with British Rail (as a fitter in the Horwich Locomotive Works). 9ct case, rolled gold and steel bracelet. A brand and model used as retirement watches for ICI, British Rail, British Leyland...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

> In my collection I have mechanical British-made wrist/pocket watches under the brand names of Smiths, Ingersoll, Timex, Westclox, and Everite (I think that last name is a British product) but I am sure there must be other British-made brands out there as well.
> 
> All help gratefully received.


I believe that everite was jewellers Samuels own brand so to speak and most of the ones I've come across had a Swiss movement in them so not really British made but that probably goes for a lot of the more obscure British made/ assembled watches that they bought in Swiss movements as did the small Swiss watch makers I suppose , very few actually made their own movements


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Everite was indeed an H. Samuel (later Ratner's) brand, in the 50's much advertised on Radio Luxembourg.

"The time, by my H.Samuel Everite watch is precisely 6.00 p.m."

spoken by the DJ as a time check Pete Murray, David Jacobs and the likes. The comedians of the day latched onto it and changed it to "Neverite" :lol: As AndyC says, usually Swiss movemnets.

British makes also included Newmark, *ServiceS* (check with mach before buying one, you need his permission :lol: ) Glen (by Westclox, pocket watches and rare), Taymark, AIRCRAFT and others.

Good luck!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It may surprise you to know that they are still making watches in Britain - http://www.robertloomes.com

I understand that they use a vintage Smiths movement - rebuilt of course.

I agree with you about the decline of British industry - we used to make so many things that we now have to import and that cannot be good for the overall financial health of the country. Having worked in industry and seen the decline first hand, it saddens me immensely - but I have made a point of collecting English made watches and cases. Smiths and Dennison are my favorites as many on here already know!!

Get collecting whilst they are still reasonably priced

Cheers


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

aroma said:


> It may surprise you to know that they are still making watches in Britain - http://www.robertloomes.com


There are a handful of British watchmakers who still make most of their components in the UK.

If you have money to burn, maybe have a look at Dent. The company made the Big Ben clock back in the day. Whilst most of their watches have ETA based movements, their "Denison" limited edition watches are made entirely in house. Of course, they cost an arm and a leg.

If money is no object, George Daniels/Roger Smith also made/makes watches in the UK. However, each piece is basically artisan and would cost buckets of money.

My understanding is that any modern watches truly made in the UK is going to cost dearly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> British makes also included Newmark, *ServiceS*


Not quite correct Mel, my research has shown that while "Services" did assemble some watches in factory from bought in parts they mostly sourced complete ones from various firms. Some were UK based such as Louis Newmark Croydon (which were marked `Made In England`) & The Anglo-Celtic Watch Co., (which were usually marked `Made in Gt.Britain`). Foreign countries which supplied Services included - Switzerland, France, Russia, pre-WWII Germany as well as post war East & West Germany.



mel said:


> *ServiceS*(check with mach before buying one, you need his permission :lol: )
> 
> Good luck!


Now that part is true :yes: :lol:


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Ingersol, Newmark










Newmark, Smiths Empire and Westclox










Timex










Making a stand for the Americans


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

JW Benson










JW Benson










Swiss made JW Benson auto


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your responses. I feel quite patriotic in that I deliberately purchased a number of Smiths British-made mechanical watches from a guy who wasn't that cheap (for me, anyway) and also a few Smiths and Ingersoll pocket watches British pocket watches. Thanks so much for the information and all the pictures. I do like especially that Smiths 15 jewel watch posted by Will Fly - it looks in lovely condition, and so nice to have a family heritage.


----------

